# Compound Angles



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

While getting ready for spring I was playing at my computer getting a few more table ready for when "router season" starts.

This one is "miter gauge and blade/table tilt settings for compound angles".

Some people might be working on picture frames or others planters...... So here is what is I've posted. Attachment 1 is a drawing showing the slope angle so you can better picture what the angle will look like. The chart that follows will use that "slope" number.

The second drawing is for the miter gauge... Mine has the center setting at 90 deg. but some have that called 0 deg. The following tables "A" and "B" are dependent on what setting your miter gauge has. (Table "B" is not as complete as "A" is but if anyone wants I will fill it in so they are the same.)

If you have questions let me know....... I've left off the math so as not to worry you who "hate" math....... OK just one line to show you how it looks when done in the spreadsheet:
=90-(DEGREES((ATAN((1/(TAN(RADIANS($H$5))))*(SIN(RADIANS($A14)))))))
OK you can open your eyes now its over.

Ed


----------



## Don-knots (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info you posted. It beats the guess work method, I'll put it to the test one evening this week, maybe Saturday. I'll let ya know.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello reible,

Thanks for all of the information you have posted for this rookie and I hate math even though I use it all of the time. Good thing my son is a math whiz. I recently purchased 50 board feet of Redoak for an upcoming project and he figured it up for me before I could get it all lay out on paper. LOL


----------

